# YAY --- finally got a hobby, but clueless. Need some help.



## riverboat2001

So,

Yesterday we did the deal, got a 2007 Hobby 750 GEL.
The one with two raised single beds
Beautiful inside, but obviously a german import as all the sockets are two pin !

First off,
Can anyone tell me how we empty the fresh water.
It's bloody cold here, so we need to dump the water before she goes into storage.

Been told the Truma water heater may dump the contents of the hot water tank, can we stop that, is it safe to do so?

The interior lights seem t be flickering (on hook-up)

The panel over the door has switches that don't make sense!
Neither do the dials!

Dial one says battery one
Dial two says battery two 
Dial three says battery two, but has a red dial that shows it 's charging.

We only have one hab battery , so how do i know which battery is one and which is two?

Also there are water gauges that don't seem to do anything, except light up!

Below the gauges are some switches, 
12V large rocker switch
then another rocker switch that as a circle with a cross in it and what looks like a capital I in the on position.

Next to that the water pump, then two leds, lastly another rocker switch that doesn't stay on, but when you push up the dials light up
and the first two dials (battery one and two) show they are in the green, and then fade away to the red position.

How on earth do you move the table? There is a handle with a cable, and what looks like a lever underneath, but for the life of us we can't work it out. (it's a square table with a flap that hinges up)


This old laptop doesn't have a card reader so cannot take any pictures at the moment!



Anyone help with anything? or any model specific advise?
The handbook and all the ban signage is in German, so really stuck here.


didn't buy it from a dealer, but from the family of the deceased owner, so didn't get ANY handover or help whatsoever.

Spent last night at -4 in motorway services in van with no heating or water......not fun

Got a cobra alarm we can't work!
An Oyster satellite dish with skybox, but no card...
Very confused 



any hobby owners in the FinchHampstead area? :wink:


----------



## Kev1

Hi guys
We have a Hobby 750 year 2000
The rocker switch you press down and springs back I think gives a read out on how full your fresh water and grey water tanks are
Also the state of the batteries
I can send a pm and attach a pic of our control panel
If that helps


----------



## Kev1

To stop the hot water dumping
Whilst you are using the van
you can peg the red dump valve
But do NOT peg it if the hot water heating is off
Not sure where your your boiler is
but just at the bottom of it. Mine has a red knob that you
either push in or pull out to dump or close
Just clip a clothes peg on it to stop it dumping.


----------



## riverboat2001

yep, that would help, but they are seven years apart, do you think they are the same?


----------



## Kev1

Riverboat I have a manual for our 2000
model in English I can E mail thius to you
if that helps
Kev


----------



## Kev1

some of the panel sounds similar


----------



## riverboat2001

Kev1 said:


> Riverboat I have a manual for our 2000
> model in English I can E mail thius to you
> if that helps
> Kev


Yes please, some it must be the same.
I have a few interior lights not working, so may need to schedule a trip to a workshop, but getting the table moving would be a start!


----------



## riverboat2001

Panel appears to be a Toptron EL 228 or 229


----------



## Kev1

sent pm
for your E mail addy


----------



## riverboat2001

Also we went to fill up the water and it immediately spurted back out 
giving the impression it was full but we seem to be empty
do I need to put the hose further into the tank or am i missing something obvious


----------



## raynipper

When filling the water tank on my 2000 I try to park the van with the filler elevated or the left hand side on a kerb. 
I do tend to put the hose well in as if you lifted the couch cussions it might be the same as mine and 2ft. of flex pipe to the inboard side of the tank.

Ray.


----------



## ned

*hobby*

Hi riverboat,

Nice to hear that you eventually got a van. We were looking at the same model, but rather importing one from germany as we seem to get a lot more for your money. Can't help you with your [problems as we have only had Hymers but the hot air blown heating and the hot water will be a Truma C and the hot water is integral with the boiler. I suspect the cold water is under the L shaped seating but you can track it from thr filler inlet. Remember the drawback to that model is that you only have 300 odd kilos of storage before being overweight!!! most folk get the van upgraded to 3850 Kg which gives you an extra 300 KG on your load.

Personally,as this is a private sale, I would book it in for a Habitation check at your nearest dealer. When that is done you should have a level playing field to work from. IT might cost a couple of hundred but they will check everything and you can always ahve a chat about what you should do and where everything is. I got one done at my local dealer when I got my S650 and they were very very helpful and uncovered quite a few problems especially with the heating and the fridge where the PCB needed replacing. Well worth the outlay.

Just as a matter of interest can you measure the hieght of the rear garage opening as I will need to fit my Honda dylan in through it to the garage. Just PM me. best of luck with the motorhome hope to see you at the shows

Cheers............... Ned


----------



## riverboat2001

Ours came with a Cobra alarm, a Oyster and Sky TV setup, hab and cab aircon, and rearview camera, in a lovely Pioneer sound system. Although i'll probably change that for an mp3 input one.
And a few other additional extras, guy must have spent well over 5k on it.

does need additional sockets and light switches though, but becuase we got a very good deal, we've got the money left over to get it all done.


----------



## raynipper

Hi Riverboat.
The German sockets are not really two pin as there is an earth each side of the round recess. French plugs work and connect OK. Mine came with UK 13a adaptors in each of the 8 socket but as we are in France I am happy to keep them all.

Ray.


----------



## Kev1

Hobby and water filling
a nightmare
lol
the top of the tank where the water goes in
is actually above the filler on the outside of the van.
So pushing water uphill in essence.
I solved it.
I had been given another water cap.
I removed the lock
and pushed through an 18" length of hosepipe leaving 3" on the outside of the cap
On the bit outside I fitted a hosepipe quick connect.
Then when I wanted to fill
I pushed the pipe into the filler tube and clicked it into place then connected my filler hose pipe to the quick connect.
It worked fine but pushing the hose pipe in it kept sticking on the grooves on the filler tube.
So i drilled out a round plastic ball and pushed the hosepipe into it. i then just fitted as before but the ball slid easily over the grooves and also prevented water running back out the filler pipe.onto the 

Kev


----------



## mixyblob

Hi Riverboat,
We have a Hobby FML 2006 so the following info might be slightly different to yours.
Our fresh water dump valve is on the right by the garage door.
On the control panel, the first voltmeter is for the engine battery, the second for the leisure battery(s).The red gauge is the ammeter, showing the charge/discharge of the batteries.
Dont believe the tank gauges, their only purpose is to fill the holes in the control panel.
To stop the water heater draining when the temp gets to 4° put a clothes peg on the drain knob but be aware of the damage that sub zero temps can cause to your heater.
The switches on the control panel, left to right are:-
12 volt master switch, doorway light switch, water pump master switch, EHU/charge LED's, voltmeter/tank gauge switch and blown air heating thermostat sensor.
The lever under the table allows it to move up or down, so you can have a dining table or a coffee table, both of which are too big unless you are entertaining a party of 10.
The big lever underneath allows the table to move in a horizontal plane, which gives you the option of still having a table which is too big but in a different place.
If you need any more info send me PM and I'll try to help.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Riverboat . . best & cheapest way with the 2 pin elect sockets is to go buy a couple of UK/Continental adapters - the type with 3 UK to 2 Continental pins, search (for example on Amazon) for 'Travel adapter plug' . . that way you can still use normal UK appliances without having to change the UK plugs to 2 pin


----------



## riverboat2001

Is this what I'm supposed to put my hand in?
Surely hygiene must go out of the window?

Sorry for wonky picture, using tab. We can't unscrew it anyway, was really looking forward to a nice hot shower tonight!


----------



## riverboat2001

vicdicdoc said:


> Riverboat . . best & cheapest way with the 2 pin elect sockets is to go buy a couple of UK/Continental adapters - the type with 3 UK to 2 Continental pins, search (for example on Amazon) for 'Travel adapter plug' . . that way you can still use normal UK appliances without having to change the UK plugs to 2 pin


Yep, it came with a few of those included, but I might get the existing singles changed to doubles, and have some extra ones included. What I'm really surprised about, is that there are no 12v sockets in the van for charging the phones and stuff whilst off hook-up.


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Riverboat2001 and welcome to the site. Just seen your post.
I have a Hobby 750FML (2006) with the French bed.
Mixyblob has advised you correctly on the guages etc etc.
There shouldnt be a problem filling the fresh water tank provided it isnt full already. I dont have a hatch in the floor outside the bathroom door similar to yours so cannot advise you on that. The most important thing is to ensure that the dump valve for the boiler, which will be beside the boiler (in compartment on LHS in mine), can operate automatically so that if there is water in the boiler it will dump the water when the temperature approaches freezing point.
You can PM me if you wish and I will give you my email address.
Best of luck with your purchase.
They are a great van and when you get things sorted you will then appreciate it.
Ian


----------



## riverboat2001

Good news, found the fresh water drain tap! Was hidden in the garage under 3ton of extras previous owners have added in. So have filled up, and am now waiting for water to be heated up, to have a nice hot shower! (I hope)

Called in at a dealer to ask a question, and have now booked the van in to spend the last of our money on some upgrades.

Kitchen extractor fan, two new 110amp batteries, and various extra plugs and sockets added, lastly a gaslow and the extra to have the "in motion" option.

Lot of money, but only leaves one or two bits left to do, which will have to wait for show prices!

One thing I am surprised by, is that there is 240 only heating, you have to use gas, on our last van, you could turn on an electric element, and the blower did the rest.

Those of you with an oven under the cutlery tray, how do you stop it all getting too hot?


----------

